# Mandy, Freckles and Hannah - 9 wk update / pics



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

I took Mandy and Hannah for a walk today.  Freckles is well enough to live w/ the main herd, I'm sneaking her into the barn 2x a day to eat, though.  
I'm going to *try* to post pics of them every Friday, tracking their progress.

Freckles:







Mandy and Hannah











You'd never know in this pic that the other goats are all 9 mos or less old, and she's 2.5 -











I think they're starting to develop little mini rumens (they should be, they're getting about 3 flakes of alfalfa a day) and seem stronger.

HOPEFULLY they'll be back to looking like this before too long...


----------



## daisychick (Sep 23, 2011)

I think they look a lot better!  You are doing an amazing job on them.  Love the update!


----------



## RPC (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow kim I can see a difference. It is amazing how much better they are doing with you and it makes you wonder if mandy would have made it. Another 2 weeks at that mans house? Keep us updated you are awesome.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like progress.  They are in good hands.  

Don't take this the wrong way, I mean it in the best of fun but....... Nissan is FAT


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 23, 2011)

x


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 23, 2011)

Is that Levi on the far right in the last photo? 


And as you know it will take about a month but you will see some MAJOR changes in those girls.  I was shocked at the difference that 2 weeks of good nutrition did the the minis.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, yes..... I *know* Nissan is fat.  I also know that Levi is fat..and yes, SFC, that is her.
S'what happens when they live w/ dairy goats who get grained daily....they (hardy meat goats) don't NEED grain with good pasture, so they get fat.  Right now is the worst b/c one 'fat girl' pen has a doe w/ kids in it, and the other 'fat girl pen' has a breeding group in it.  
As soon as breeding's done, Nissan, Puffy, Levi, etc. (fat girls) move in there and get no more grain until post-kidding.

I keep begging and pleading w/ DH to make me a big pen somewhere where I can keep the easy keepers.  It'd cut my grain bill AND be better for Levi / Nissan / Creampuff, etc.  Jazmine and Patch are mighty porky, too.

And Jodie, if you notice in the 'kid' pic...that's YOUR goat (Yoda) in the middle...lookin' a lil porky, TOO.  So there.  (I'm gonna blame you, even if I have been feeding her since she was a week old.... )


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And Jodie, if you notice in the 'kid' pic...that's YOUR goat (Yoda) in the middle...lookin' a lil porky, TOO.  So there.  (I'm gonna blame you, even if I have been feeding her since she was a week old.... )


I saw her and thought "My goodness she is almost as big as Bullit."  Only where he is muscle, she is FAT!!!!!!!!   Her Momma's name is "Fat Girl"  and you know I don't give mine much grain at all.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

Oops, RTG, I forgot to tell you what they're getting.

They're up to about 1.5 c of grain, 2x a day.  ALL the alfalfa they want, and whatever leaves / browse they get on our daily walks.   The grain is 8 parts Noble Goat, 1 part calf manna, 1 part goat balancer.  They were dewormed on the night they got here w/ ivomec, have ea. had CD-T boosters, B shots, and will be getting BoSe and copper soon.  (I didn't wanna hit 'em w/ too much at once.)  
I'm deworming all 3 w/ valbazen today and this weekend - 3 days in a row...  (hoping to A- get rid of tapes and B- get rid of any early pregnancies, if they are bred.)
I'll be giving Freckles the Lute / Dex combo on Monday.  I do believe she's strong enough to 'handle' it, most likely to be bred anyway.
They're also getting free choice mineral (and eating it UP) and the feed is top dressed w/ probiotic powder.  

They're FINALLY starting to go to berries, instead of gooey logs that I keep stepping in. 

Mandy and Hannah will go see Dr. B in 45 days for an ultrusound.

PS...do y'all like my fancy balin' twine lead rope on Hannah?  I just can't bring myself to put a horse lead on a goat that is malnourished, and don't have any dog leashes in the barn...so baling twine it is.  At least I dug out a pretty blue one.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Oops, RTG, I forgot to tell you what they're getting.
> 
> They're up to about 1.5 c of grain, 2x a day.  ALL the alfalfa they want, and whatever leaves / browse they get on our daily walks.   The grain is 8 parts Noble Goat, 1 part calf manna, 1 part goat balancer.  They were dewormed on the night they got here w/ ivomec, have ea. had CD-T boosters, B shots, and will be getting BoSe and copper soon.  (I didn't wanna hit 'em w/ too much at once.)
> I'm deworming all 3 w/ valbazen today and this weekend - 3 days in a row...  (hoping to A- get rid of tapes and B- get rid of any early pregnancies, if they are bred.)
> ...


I'm jealous you have blue baling twine! Ours is just green and brown. 

And they are looking A LOT better!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Sep 23, 2011)

I see a differeance all ready... I stillwant to kick that guys butt!!!! for letting this happen

I am happy your posting this to keep us updated!!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 23, 2011)

We get orange baling twine out here  



  And Rolls I'd rather see a chunky butt goat then a scrawny one any day !!


----------



## RPC (Sep 23, 2011)

Neener92,
We have orange twine and blue twine and since we have both colors some bales will end up with on side orange and one side blue.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 23, 2011)

They are looking better already!  

Sadly that just proves what lousy care they were getting at their last home.  

I'm glad you mentioned that the goats in the last pic are fat, I was looking at them thinking 'OMG if my goats should look like that they are soooooo skinny!'  They have actually just been started on grain as I felt they were too skinny (new, probably heavily pregnant does BCS 2.5) and I want them up to at least BCS 3, preferably before they kid. Reading how you are introducing grain and feeding these girls is very helpful to me as I've never needed to grain my boys and was unsure of how much to give to start and how fast to increase safely. Your doing a great job! 

Oh, and bailing twine choices here are pretty blue and bright pink.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd give 3 or 4 of mine a BCS of about 7.5...on a scale of 5.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 23, 2011)

They certainly are looking better.


----------



## drdoolittle (Sep 23, 2011)

Just read this post and your original one-----how terrible that people get away with treating helpless animals that way.  It makes me even more worried about my twin wethers I sold the last week of July---I think I should call the guy who originally bought them and see if he still has them or where they are.  (See post titled "Bittersweet Day Coming)  I can't forgive my self for selling them----even if they were kind of buttheads.  It wasn't their fault, after all they just thought I was their Momma.


----------



## mydakota (Sep 24, 2011)

I can definitely see an improvement too!  Good job!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting their progress.  Great to see they are doing well and gaining toward full recovery.   Glad the girls had a pretty day to enjoy their walk.


----------



## foreverblu (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you for keeping us updated on their progress.  I am so proud of you and them with each step they take toward healthy happy lives back on Rolls Farm!  I am glad to call you one of my friends here on BYH and am cheering on you and your goaties    

Way to go my friend!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh my!! Your goats are fatties!!! LOL They are gorgeous though! I much prefer a chunky animal to a scrawny one!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 24, 2011)

The thing I feel awful about is...Mandy and Hannah used to look like Levi and the rest of them.  Seriously, you could barely tell Levi and Mandy apart when they were younger, Mandy is just a shade darker and has more of Creampuff (her aunt's) ear carriage.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The thing I feel awful about is...Mandy and Hannah used to look like Levi and the rest of them.  Seriously, you could barely tell Levi and Mandy apart when they were younger, Mandy is just a shade darker and has more of Creampuff (her aunt's) ear carriage.


Let the awful feeling go.  Don't have a crystal ball do you?  So how were you to know this would happen to Mandy and Hannah.  You made the best decision for them then, and you are making the best decisions for them now.  Can't change what happened in the middle.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 24, 2011)

x


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't *want* to sell either of them.  

The 1st person who bought them took great care of them until his family situation changed...and then was smart / caring enough to know that he wasn't able to keep that up and asked me to help him find a good home for them.

But it was my decision to sell them to Josh, who has probably bought 20 goats off of me over the last 3 yrs.  I really just assumed he was a better caregiver.  I'm finding out now that a lot of those 20 have died or were sold off (at a profit) right after he bought them.

I know *I* didn't make them skinny.  But I should have checked Josh out better.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 25, 2011)

It is not fair to hold yourself responsible for others' actions. Even if you did check him out a little better you may not have found out exactly what was going on. Don't beat yourself up over something someone else is responsible for. The best you can do is try to better yourself, and it seems you are already doing a wonderful job caring for your babies!!  Now you know not to sell to him anymore. The past is over & done with & can't be changed...


----------



## RPC (Oct 2, 2011)

So how are the girls doing!!


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought I'd skip pics this week, and see if I can see a difference next week w/ a 2 wk lapse.  Plus, I was crazynutsbusy on Friday.

But....they're still eating like pigs / living easy in a cushy stall w/ all the alfalfa they want.

So far, so good.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 2, 2011)

could I have a cushy stall? I dont care for alfalfa, but some truffles would be nice...........and maybe a cup of coffee.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 2, 2011)

You come here and take pictures of my critters and I'll let you have a cushy stall, coffee, and Pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm on my way, but I dont like pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## RPC (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I am glad they are doing well. I like the idea of waiting 2 weeks on pictures, I am the same way if I see them everyday I don't really notice a difference. So lets wait till this next weekend and see how they are looking. I am with you on hating to take pictures because they always move right as you snap their picture and look fuzzy and dumb.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 2, 2011)

Fine, Miss Picky Pants - submit your order and I'll make what you like.  Coconut cream pie?  Goat milk fudge?  Dark choc. cream pie?

Roger, you come and help entertain Miss PP (for picky pants) and she'll prolly take pics of your goats, too.


----------



## RPC (Oct 2, 2011)

Its a deal.... I need to come see Freeney and Ruby anyways, Miss PP are you free this next weekend?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 2, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Fine, Miss Picky Pants - submit your order and I'll make what you like.  Coconut cream pie?  Goat milk fudge?  Dark choc. cream pie?
> 
> Roger, you come and help entertain Miss PP (for picky pants) and she'll prolly take pics of your goats, too.


I think those will do fine. To be safe, make one of each and I'll taste them and then give you my decision.

and next weekend would be great!  What time will you be here to pic me up?


----------



## RPC (Oct 2, 2011)

Ummm 3a.m. Friday alright that way we can be back here to Indiana and have Friday night threw Sunday around Noon to play with all the animals. I think it might take that long to make Edge and Gus my friends.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm glad they are doing well & livin' the good life


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 2, 2011)

I can handle 3am.  I'm a night owl.  lol

lets go!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad to hear they are going well. Can't wait till the next round of pics. 
Any chance you care to share the Goat milk fudge recipe?


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 3, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Glad to hear they are going well. Can't wait till the next round of pics.
> Any chance you care to share the Goat milk fudge recipe?


That fudge recipe is in the recipes archives here.  And it is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool! Thank you, going to search for it now.


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 4, 2011)

They are looking so much better. So happy they have you to take care of them. Great Job you are doing.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 7, 2011)

Freckles from behind....







From the side....






She's officially off my 'endangered species' list...She was luted last week and nothing happened so I assume she wasn't bred.  She will probably go in w/ Bullitt next mo.

Mandy and Hannah from behind






Hannah - I think she's looking pretty darn good.






Mandy from the top - she's much improved, I think.....?






Discovered she had creepy crawlies this week, dusted her and injected ivomec.  Still hoping for solid poops eventually....






They were both copper bolused this week.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## ksj0225 (Oct 7, 2011)

Did Mandy alway carry that much residual udder?


----------



## daisychick (Oct 7, 2011)

They look tons better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2011)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Did Mandy alway carry that much residual udder?


Are you looking at her udder or the leg of another goat that looks like part of the udder?

All 3 are looking much better. It is just going to take time to have them looking the way you want them looking.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, they look SOOOO much better already!!! Yay!!


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

They are looking a lot better!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 7, 2011)

You're a miracle worker Kim!  What is going on with Freckles udder?  Is it the photo or does she just have the one side?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 7, 2011)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Did Mandy alway carry that much residual udder?


Yep, she's one of the "milking boers" I speak of here often...she gave a respectable 4-5# a day when she left here.  
NOW she has a nasty case of mastitis.  Or did have.  I've been treating her w/ Tomorrow.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 7, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> You're a miracle worker Kim!  What is going on with Freckles udder?  Is it the photo or does she just have the one side?


She has both sides, she's just lopsided as can be...She only had one kid last time (according to Josh.... :/ ) and he said this was from only one side being nursed.  I'm expecting her to freshen w/ mastitis.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 7, 2011)

Omg... I'd be tempted to use Quartermaster on the half that still has milk.  I don't know if you'll have any luck with the side that's dried off- I don't have any experience with that.  What a bum deal.


----------



## RPC (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow Kim,
 I am glad you wait 2 weeks for the photos because I can see a huge difference already. You are pretty awesome at what you do and it won't be to terribly much longer before they are fat happy goats.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Oct 7, 2011)

Good work on those girls, they look alot better....


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow! They look soooooo much better! 

Just curious, how much grain are they getting per day now?


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 8, 2011)

Very darn little b/c they're only WANTING corn and I am not going to let them have it.  They kept wasting the very expensive calf manna and goat developer I was giving them, soooo....they got to see everyone else get their grain while they cry and beg and cry...so I let 'em complain for a good while, then give them about 1 cup ea. of that mix and suddenly they want to eat it.

Goats...are nuts.

Yesterday the hay bale I popped open had more timothy than usual in it.  They didn't eat it.  I left it in their feeder.  I want them better, but they aren't going to waste my hay or grain.  As RTG would say, the "lil snots"....


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 8, 2011)

It's amazing how quickly a little competition changes that tune REAL fast.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 8, 2011)

Rolls,

 are you playin hard nose with those little sweet goats?

hehehe


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had great luck with Spectramast as a heavier duty mastitis treatment and general all around antibiotic.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 9, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Very darn little b/c they're only WANTING corn and I am not going to let them have it.  They kept wasting the very expensive calf manna and goat developer I was giving them, soooo....they got to see everyone else get their grain while they cry and beg and cry...so I let 'em complain for a good while, then give them about 1 cup ea. of that mix and suddenly they want to eat it.
> 
> Goats...are nuts.
> 
> Yesterday the hay bale I popped open had more timothy than usual in it.  They didn't eat it.  I left it in their feeder.  I want them better, but they aren't going to waste my hay or grain.  As RTG would say, the "lil snots"....


 I love it. I found when I introduced grain only the the buck wanted to eat it at first. Once they realized _he_ wanted it everyone else did too.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 9, 2011)

It's how I get my idiots to eat their veggies. I have one little Nubian cross that I will NEVER get rid of because there isn't a food on the planet that she'll turn her nose at. And once she's eating it, well it must be good so everybody else dives in before she can get it all.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 12, 2011)

Mandy is SICK.  
She's scouring like I've never seen a goat scour, no interest in eating, and acting like she's miserable.  Based on the amount of dewormer I've given her over the past 4 wks, I'm going to ASSume it's not worms (last dose was last Thurs. so I don't believe that's the problem today) and treat for bacterial scours / cocci w/ a double whammy of DiMethox and SMZ-TMP.
Hannah is fine.
Mandy was fine when I left for work yesterday @ 3pm, dh assures me he fed them nothing different / he didn't notice anything last night.

I'm not sure she's strong enough to handle anything this 'bad'...she looks awful.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh Crud!!  I hope she snaps out of it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 12, 2011)

Shoot! I sure hope she pulls out of this for you.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 12, 2011)

If anyone can help her you can.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## poorboys (Oct 12, 2011)

HOPE SHE GETS BETTER FOR YOU, ALL THE WORK THAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR HER. KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!


----------



## freemotion (Oct 12, 2011)

Awww, hope she pulls through.....


----------



## elevan (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Oct 12, 2011)

She's really ticked off at me right now.  I'd imagine SMZ-TMP dissolved in DiMethox isn't tasty...then after letting that 'sit' for an hour, I gave her 40cc of kaolin.  
2 hrs later and she's picking at hay.  Not w/ her usual gusto, but I'll take it.

Next up...a B shot this afternoon.


----------



## elevan (Oct 12, 2011)

Is she drinking ok?  Really bad diarrhea can lead to dehydration fast (which I'm sure you know).  I'd pour pedialyte into her too.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's a goofy thing.

I kept thinking "They are NOT drinking enough" ever since they've been here.  Then when I'd carry a plastic bucket in to fill their rubber bucket, they'd about knock me over to drink out of it.  So 2 days ago I took a clean plastic bucket in there and they have emptied it 4x more often than they were emptying it.

Surely she didn't overdrink herself into the poops.  Hopefully just a coincidence....?? 

But yes, we shared a 24oz bottle of gatoraide this morning.  I took a drink, then gave her the rest.  She likes the red better but settled for the blue.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah, well, I dont care for he blue either.  I agree with the goat, the red is by far the better choice.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope she's back to normal soon. 

It's funny you mentioned they didn't seem to like drinking out of the rubber bucket. I've been pulling my goaties in at night and noticed they never seem to drink much in the stables. First thing they do when I let them out is go to the stock tub and drink. Maybe I should try swapping their buckets for another kind? I hope I can find something they like before they kid. Silly goaties.


----------



## elevan (Oct 12, 2011)

:/  You know it's quite possible that she could have diluted herself and caused the runs.  Here's hoping that it's as simple as that


----------



## freemotion (Oct 12, 2011)

Most critters prefer plastic over rubber, I've noticed.  I don't use rubber anymore except for the pigs, as they are so destructive.

You can make your own electrolyte mix with some real sea salt (Celtic, Himalayan, or Redmond Real Salt) in water with some honey and lemon or raw ACV.  It is far better (and cheaper!) than the purchased versions that are just dyes, HFCS, and preservatives.  I can hunt up the exact proportions if anyone wants the recipe.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.superluminal.com/cookbook/beverages_sekanjabin.html 


Here is another alternative that I highly recommend. SO tasty. We've made it with herbs other than mint as well.  Lemon balm and lavender was a hit.   It is basically a simple syrup made with vinegar and some other stuff. Super tasty.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 12, 2011)

Still pooping water.  Brownish green water.  Thinner than pudding.  RANK smelling.  No blood / black color to it.   
I gave her some more Kaolin, and cleaned her butt AGAIN....she's drawing flies.  Also another dose of SMZ-TMP.  
If she's still pooping water in the am, I'm going to take a sample to the vet.

Quite honestly, this is the 1st raging case of diarrhea I can recall having from an adult goat, and I've never had a kid scour more than 1 day, tops...She doesn't need this.

I'm sorta freaked out.

PS, thanks for the electrolyte recipes.  It was a fluke I gave Mandy gotoraide today, I took it down there for me to drink while I did chores...didn't know she 'needed' it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 12, 2011)

Hope you get it figured out & she is feeling better soon


----------



## RPC (Oct 12, 2011)

Can you give pepto to adults? i gave it to Velvet last year when she got sick but she was a kid.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 12, 2011)

The kaolin is sort of Pepto for livestock, available at farm stores.


----------



## RPC (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh i did not know that thanks maybe I should get that instead.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 13, 2011)

How's Mandy doing this morning?  Poor Baby.    Hope everything has settled down and things for Mandy have started binding up to solids.   I'd be freaking out too with what you described.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 13, 2011)

This morning, we have dog logs.  *whew*

Off to work I go, I'll update on her tonight.  Thanks everyone for your concern!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, it is rare that we celebrate dog logs!


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mandy is rooting for Mandy!!!



-Mandy


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 13, 2011)

Still dog loggin' and eatin' alfalfa like...a starved goat.

Will continue the SMZ for 5 more days, the scour halt for 2 more, and go from there.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 13, 2011)

glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 13, 2011)

So happy she's improving.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

How's Mandy doing?  Hope she is continuing to grow in strength.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 22, 2011)

She did great...for a week.  
THEN...She got into my Cavy's feed when I turned her and Hannah loose to exercise, and the next day the raging scours were back.  
Not sure if that was the cause or a coincidence.  :/
His feed is similar to goat feed (alf. pellets, small 'treat' nuggets, corn, oats, etc) and she didn't get more than 1-2 mouthfuls, so I was shocked it made her sick.
Probios didn't fix it...kaoilin didn't fix it...finally resorted to more scour halt and oila - she went back to dog logs.
SO...I dunno if I stopped the scour halt too soon after the 1st bout of scours and it came back w/ a vengeance, OR if it was the cavy feed, OR if she ate too many leaves while she was out...OR what.

But...I'm stopping the antibiotics tomorrow.  This is going to delay her and Hannah going back out in GP, b/c I want to see how she does off of antibiotics for a few days before I put her back in w/ the herd.

I didn't have time for pics Friday, had to work all day today, but if there's time after I get the new goat home tomorrow I will post some.  If not tomorrow, as soon as I can, I promise.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

As much as I love pics, Mandy's health and getting your new goat settled is more important.  

Hope all goes well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

As bad as Mandy was, I wouldn't be surprised if the cavy food did give her scours. I have a 4 month old bottle baby cria here for 10 days while a friend is on vacation. I ran out of her milk and just ran to the store and bought what they had. This cria got liquid diarrhea just from one bottle of the other milk. I couldn't believe that a different brand of store bought whole milk would do that but it did. I had to go to Walmart and buy their brand to keep her on what she was on before.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 23, 2011)

Okee doke, here they are.
I really wish black goats photographed better (or I had a better camera) Hannah looks GOOD.












Even Mandy, despite 2 cases of rampant scouring in 2 wks - looks pretty good considering.













I can feel the thinnest layer of meat over her spine now, it's not so sharp as to cut you anymore.  And her 'wierd lumps' are almost invisible now.

As a comparison - her 1st week here











eta:  LOOK at her butt!  Mandy's getting a fat butt.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 23, 2011)

It's good to see the pictures of Mandy and Hannah looking so good, fat butts and all!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2011)

You have done amazing things with them. They really are looking incredibly better!


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 23, 2011)

They are looking fantastic. Great Job.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 23, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Okee doke, here they are.
> I really wish black goats photographed better (or I had a better camera) Hannah looks GOOD.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/1023Hannah.jpg
> ...


One of my does has 'weird lumps' on either side of her ribs.


----------



## wannacow (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow!    What a difference!  You have done wonders!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

What a difference. 

 

Wishing them both continued success under your TLC.


----------



## elevan (Oct 23, 2011)

I am so glad to see such improvement  

Great job!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow! They look *so* much better!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Oct 24, 2011)

They are both looking so much better!  

your doing a great job with them...... they are so very lucky to have you!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 25, 2011)

YAY!!! Happy goats


----------



## elloyd (Nov 2, 2011)

what was it that you were feeding them and how much i just got a nubian and the lady said that she had always been skinny but i can see that she is way to skinny i have never seen a goat skinny like this and i am new to goats i took her even though she is skinny because i felt bad for her you can see her spine and ribbs and hip bones i dont know what to do for her


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

You might post a pic of her (start a new thread) and get some opinions.

It may not just be bad nutrition....could be parasites (internal and external) - you should have a fecal ran and do some deworming research - good threads here on BYH about that.

You want to start slowly - feed her the very best leafy, green alfalfa you can find.  Give her probiotics if she's not used to good quality hay.

GRADUALLY add grain after she's fully adjusted to the hay.  It may be a month or more before she's 'ready' for grain if she's not used to it - but I'd recommend a good pelleted feed specifically made for goats (not just horse feed or all stock sweet).

But 1st, find a GOOD goat vet, have a fecal ran, and go from there.


----------



## balluba03 (Nov 2, 2011)

They look great!!! Glad they are getting the care they deserve!


----------



## elloyd (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks i will do that i will have my  friend that has my goats at his place take a pic for me


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 13, 2011)

Probably the last update I'll give....because they are doing fine.  

They've been living in the General Population pen for 1.5 wks and doing great, getting in there at meal time.

Freckles







Mandy






Hannah - this pic makes her look thinner than she is, must be the camera angle.  






Here's their butts..."The End"


----------



## elevan (Nov 13, 2011)

I went back to page 1 to compare their "rear end" shots and what a world of difference!  Great job Roll!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 13, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 13, 2011)

They look great even though I just saw them last week. You can sure see a difference in Mandy's coat from page 1 till now.


----------



## Fluffygal (Nov 13, 2011)

They all look like they are smiling for their pictures.  What cute ladies, so glad they made a good turn around.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, they look like totally different goats! You've done a wonderful job with them


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 13, 2011)

OH, I forgot - Hannah and Mandy have BOTH had obvious, flaggy, loud/screamy heats in the last 2 weeks, so aren't bred.
No need to lut / abort / ultrasound / blood test.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 13, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Nov 14, 2011)

They look awesome! You did good by them, i hope they are at there forever home with you....

I hate selling animals, i know it has to be done, we can't keep them all.....


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a super, super sweet customer who takes excellent care of her goats who has this wierd quirk - she doesn't like having an odd number of goats.  
She mentioned to me not long after those 3 came back that she needed another goat, b/c she'd lost one (old age) and was at an odd number.  
Hannah immediately came to mind b/c she has funky teats and had a bad case of mastitis 2 kiddings ago.  This woman will NOT breed her goats (scared of kidding problems) so Hannah is a perfect fit at her place.


----------

